# Community/Maintenance Fees



## tamiami (Jan 23, 2015)

I am thinking of buying an apartment or small villa in Campasol or one of the other Costa Calida communities as a holiday home and eventually moving there full time.

Can anyone give me any idea of the average community and maintenace fees for a two bedroom apartment please? Maybe on one of the Polaris resorts. The property selling prices are all available to see but I just wanted an idea of additional annual costs.

Thanks


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

45€ quarterly.

However buying the apartment was a BIG mistake, they are noisy, the other residents do not do their share of cleaning, they constantly default on community payments, they rent their apartments out to persons who have no respect for the other residents, one can never get agreements for the painting of the properties.

Never again, much better, buy a house.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I live on Camposol.
There is only IBI ( council tax) to pay, no community fees, as it is run by the council Of course there are water and electricity bills.
A small villa would be about 200 -300 euros per year, depends of course whether it is basic or had extensions, pool etc.
If you look at properties online, contact the estate agent who will be able to tell you how much the bill will be.
Maintenance wise- depends on whether you have tiled terraces outside for easy care, or a garden full of shrubs, whether walls are tiled or need regular repainting, whether you have a pool. there are so many things to take into account.


----------



## tamiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, think would prefer a house anyway, sort of decided it for me. I though fees would be a lot higher than that.

Are there local state schools for my 10 year old if we do decide to move permanently?

Also, there seem to be a lot of estate agents - are there any you would recommend?

I really like the idea of Camposol but have read a few articles about building and subsidence problems - is this all sorted now.

Many thanks


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

tamiami said:


> Thanks for the replies, think would prefer a house anyway, sort of decided it for me. I though fees would be a lot higher than that.
> 
> Are there local state schools for my 10 year old if we do decide to move permanently?
> 
> ...


Yes there are several state schools in the area, one recently opened.Read the other threads on education in Spain before deciding, there is a lot to find out before moving with children to Spain
The main estate agents in this area are:
Luz del sol
Mercers( the main one)
Sensol
To let to sell to buy
Another World
Just Google property on Camposol.


----------

